# 1939 Schwinn Dx Custom



## rbertjr (Sep 4, 2016)

I just completed building this Schwinn.  I started with a frame only which was really rough and needed a lot of brazing.  It has front and rear disk brakes, an 8-speed internal gear Shimano hub, Schmidt Dynamo front 
hub and headlight and Bombshell 24-inch rims.



 

 hub and headlight and Bombshell 24-inch rims.  The bike rides smooth and is fun.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 4, 2016)

That's unique! 

Darcie


----------



## REC (Sep 5, 2016)

That is a nice '39! My frame is pretty nice, with need for some minor work, but to go chrome... well, that had to be close to perfect if not at that point.
Nicely done!

REC


----------



## rbertjr (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you.  It took a couple of months to braze and file, braze and file, etc. until it was smooth enough to triple chrome plate.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Really well done; one can do this when your still single!


----------



## REC (Sep 5, 2016)

I certainly understand the amount of work involved. It is probably the most unique DX I've seen. having it chromed had to be quite costly, but in the end, it looks "splendiferous."
I will not be going to that extreme with mine, it will most likely be a color of some sort, and more on the order of less worrisome to use for fear of damaging!

VERY impressive work Sir!

REC


----------



## rbertjr (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks.  After I got it back from chrome plating, I kind of went in a different direction than intended.  You're right, I am worried about damage; but it is a really comfortable and fun bike to ride.


----------

